# Is this normal, or an issue? 7D mkii



## lmkoza (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi, I'm a videographer and have purchased my first DSLR to shoot video with (and take photos). I have the new 7D Mark ii. I shot for the very first time saturday night with it, and in one clip, it gave me a funny blurb of light. Is this normal? Or is it a ghost? lol It went away after a few seconds, but it left me wondering if its a sensor issue, or something. 

Youtube link to a 12 second clip: http://youtu.be/iHhoW_soG3U

Thanks!
Lisa
PS: I know I'm blown out a bit on the keyboards, I hadn't gotten around yet to making adjustments.....


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 11, 2014)

This does not seem something caused by the camera.

Did you use a filter on the lens?
The filter was kind of multicoated or uncoated?
You used a parasol on the lens?
There was some dirt (shredded paper, or dust) on the lens?


----------



## lmkoza (Nov 11, 2014)

I was not using a filter, this was just the kit lens...with nothing special added. I didn't see anything on the lens either, such as dust or debris, and it would have to be pretty large, to make that, no? It just kind of dissipated, and went away.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 11, 2014)

lmkoza said:


> I was not using a filter, this was just the kit lens...with nothing special added. I didn't see anything on the lens either, such as dust or debris, and it would have to be pretty large, to make that, no? It just kind of dissipated, and went away.


Could be some light debris such as paper, which was on the lens a few seconds, and then fell?

There is the possibility of a loose piece of plastic (or insect) within the lens.
To remove doubt, remove the lens and look inside through against light.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2014)

any chance someone was breathing a bit heavy near your camera and fogged the lens a little bit? 
kinda looks like a mild case of condensation


----------



## Atonegro (Nov 11, 2014)

Aglet said:


> any chance someone was breathing a bit heavy near your camera and fogged the lens a little bit?
> kinda looks like a mild case of condensation



+1

It looks very much like condensation.
Just having a sweaty hand near the front of your lens can cause this...


----------



## zim (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks to appear when that big spot light starts to enter frame. What type of light would that be? could it leave an 'bloom' on the sensor which fades. I was also wondering if laser lights could be involved?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

zim said:


> Looks to appear when that big spot light starts to enter frame. What type of light would that be? could it leave an 'bloom' on the sensor which fades. I was also wondering if laser lights could be involved?


 
+1 or flare, a direct light focused on a sensor can have effects you don't see in a still. Beware of lasers hitting the sensor as well, just one zip and it will burn a trail across the sensor.


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 12, 2014)

Aglet said:


> any chance someone was breathing a bit heavy near your camera and fogged the lens a little bit?
> kinda looks like a mild case of condensation



That is exactly what that is.


zim said:


> Looks to appear when that big spot light starts to enter frame. What type of light would that be? could it leave an 'bloom' on the sensor which fades. I was also wondering if laser lights could be involved?



This is caused by the spotlight for 2 reasons:
1. Because the spotlight is entering frame it is hitting the lens at the right angle to make it show up in your image.
2. Spotlights tend to be very hot and in being so hot they will cause any moisture to become vapor which will collect on your glass surfaces and create the effect you saw. Hopefully this was on the outside of your lens otherwise you may need to send the lens to get the inner surfaces cleaned of the micro water spots that may have now covered them.

The questions I would ask is this. Were you in a humid environment earlier that day or when you put the lens on your camera? What were the conditions like when you put the lens on vs. when you were filming? Where you going from somewhere colder to this hot stage?


----------



## sanj (Nov 12, 2014)

It is perfectly normal way of ghosts making their presence felt.
Ghost = condensation. Hahahaha


----------



## unfocused (Nov 12, 2014)

I've watched this about a dozen times. It's not condensation; it's flare. 

At the 3 Second mark you can clearly see a huge white light right behind the keyboardist's head pointed directly at the camera. When you pan down to his feet, the flare disappears. When you pan over to the other musician, it's not as blinding, but it is there. 

It goes away when they switch to colored lights that are in a different position. Nothing wrong with the camera, just the stage lighting and camera position causing problems.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 12, 2014)

unfocused said:


> I've watched this about a dozen times. It's not condensation; it's flare.
> 
> At the 3 Second mark you can clearly see a huge white light right behind the keyboardist's head pointed directly at the camera. When you pan down to his feet, the flare disappears. When you pan over to the other musician, it's not as blinding, but it is there.
> 
> It goes away when they switch to colored lights that are in a different position. Nothing wrong with the camera, just the stage lighting and camera position causing problems.


I doubt it is flare. Every time I place a bright light in the top-right of an image I get flare aberrations running through the centre of frame and most prominent in the bottom-left-corner of the image. It always runs diagonally through the frame.
I second the other suggestions:
a) a fingerprint on the filter which catches light coming in at particular angles. This would be more apparent with closer focus and narrow apertures. This would still be visible in other footage and on inspection of filter/lens.
b) condensation on the front element from placing the filter/lens next to cold object in a humid environment. This would disappear if the lens warms up.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 12, 2014)

Don't care to prolong the debate. But the source is obvious. Perhaps using the term "flare" is confusing to some. Essentially, there is a gigantic white light right behind the keyboard player pointing straight at the camera. It's plainly visible as I said at about the 3 second mark. It's so intense that it wraps around his head and almost completely obscures it.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Nov 12, 2014)

Flare is caused by reflections inside the lens, condensation is a surface phenomenon which scatters incoming light before it enters the lens.


----------



## wyldeguy (Nov 13, 2014)

lmkoza said:


> I was not using a filter, this was just the kit lens...with nothing special added. I didn't see anything on the lens either, such as dust or debris, and it would have to be pretty large, to make that, no? _It just kind of dissipated, and went away._


Re-reading that last section of the OP's description of events I'm pretty sure it was condensation. Either on the outside or inside and I'm willing to bet that he/she went from a warm humid environment to a cold one or got hit with a blast of cold air. Again I ask the OP what were the environmental conditions when filming? Where you indoors or outdoors and if there was a transition how long after that before you started filming?


----------

